# Change of Name - BRP Spousal Visa



## ukvisagirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello

I would really appreciate some advice. 

I have a UK spousal biometric visa that was issued in my maiden name. My Australian passport is also currently in my maiden name. 4 weeks ago I legally changed my name to my married name when I was back in Australia over Christmas. I would like to change my name on both my passport and my visa but I am very concerned about processing times as I need to leave and re-enter the country several times in the coming months. 

If the processing times are lengthy, what would the ramifications be if I did not change my passport or my visa for 6 months? I have not changed my bank details or any other legal document at this point in time. The name change is noted on the Australian Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't really matter at all whether you have your maiden or married name on your documents. To avoid possible confusion, carry your marriage certificate. When your immediate travels are over, first change your passport into your new name and then your BRP when it's due for renewal or replacement with ILR. Strictly speaking, when you get your new passport in new name, you are supposed to change your BRP as well, but if it's due for replacement soon, you can wait a bit.


----------



## ukvisagirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It doesn't really matter at all whether you have your maiden or married name on your documents. To avoid possible confusion, carry your marriage certificate. When your immediate travels are over, first change your passport into your new name and then your BRP when it's due for renewal or replacement with ILR. Strictly speaking, when you get your new passport in new name, you are supposed to change your BRP as well, but if it's due for replacement soon, you can wait a bit.


Thank you for your speedy reply. The UKBA website said that you can be subjected to a £1000 fine if you do not notify them of a change in personal details within 3 months of the change. Will this be an issue?

Can any confirm how long the UKBA will hold your passport for when you do change your name? It only takes a couple of days to change your passport but sounds like it takes months for your visa? Can you pay extra for an expedited service?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes but you have 3 months.
It shouldn't be long but someone had to wait months for their new BRP after a request for change of details.


----------



## ukvisagirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes but you have 3 months.
> It shouldn't be long but someone had to wait months for their new BRP after a request for change of details.


Thank you for your response. I will not be able to do this within the 3 month period. Can you please confirm the ramifications of the following:

- not changing my name on my BRP visa or my passport this year but instead wait until renewal that is due next year?

I need to leave the country at least once a month. Is there anyway to expedite the process? I have tried contacting the UKBA many many times but cannot get in contact. Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then leave it till next year when your leave is due to be renewed and a fresh BRP issued.


----------



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

My wife has just completed the process for changing her BRP to her married name. Maybe her timeline can help you make a more informed call:

Submitted application: 08/01/14

Letter received to enroll biometrics: 17/01/14

Biometrics enrolled: 18/01/14

Passport returned: 05/02/14

Still waiting on the BRP but have been advised that we should receive it within 10 days of the passport being returned.

So basically, you are looking at a turnaround time of 6 weeks as of January 2014


----------



## Mk13 (Mar 14, 2014)

My situation is almost exactly the same - we married in August but I have decided to change my name just now and applied for a new passport a few days ago. I am worried about the 3 months and the procedure, so ... I have called immigration line inquiry and they all say different things (spoke to 3 people - all advised differently:!!!!) so this is how I see it after wasting over 2 days on navigative bureaucracy:
I have applied to change my passport but it will only be ready in three months. Given that when you submit your BRP(RC) application they require the document with your new name i think 3 months start ticking when you receive your passport in your new name - because really this should be the point when in the eyes of the ukba you have changed you name...because there is no legal requirement when you have to change your name after marriage. So I think when I get my new passport in my married name I will then need to apply for BRP.
I wonder if there are any solicitors in these forums who could provide a more informed opinion.
Does anyone else know what the wait for BRP replacement is like?
I also can't find how much it costs...


----------



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

Per my post above, and other peoples experiences on the forum, the wait time for a replacement BRP seems to be 6-8 weeks, depending on how lucky/unlucky you are.

I believe the cost for replacing your BRP is £38.


----------



## Mk13 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------

